# Rotifers - Should I add some?



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Someone is selling a 500 ml bottle of these very close to my area. Should I add these to my reef? There is not much life in it right now, just five snails, but would it be a good thing to add?

What do they do for the reef tank, what do they eat, what eats them?

They are also selling phytoplankton. Same questions. How long and how could I store them if I don't use it all at once.
Thank you


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i wouldnt add them as they would foul your water without anything to feed on them. as for how long they last, theyre should be an expiration date on the bottles, honestly i feel they all expire before the date mentioned so keep that in mind. small food = coral food.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok I understand. So when I have corals to care for, this is the type of stuff they would require on top of their photosynthesis (the thing where they make their own food lol)

Great thanks.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

theres alot of different coral foods and different corals will require different sized morsels. i fed my scolymia silversides from time to time, which is like a minow or small fish, my acans would take brine shrimp or food of that size and other corals would get coral frenzy (which is a fine powder) just as an example. 
some corals respond well to feedings, some will die without them, some dont need any at all for survival. 

just for the record of anyone reading along with this, corals dont photosynthesize, they have a symbiotic relationship with an algae ( zooxanthellae ) is photosynthetic inside the coral which they then eat.


----------

